# Remington 742 Chamber



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 13, 2009)

How smart would it be for me to have a gunsmith remove the barrel from my .30-06 Remy 742, polish the chamber and then put the barrel back on?

Am I right in thinking that to have this done is probably more than half the cost of a new Remington semi-auto? 

Thanks.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Shouldn't be, but I'm no gunsmith. I did mine myself. Getting the barrel off is not that difficult, very similar to the way the 870 fits. 

Get your smith to give you a quote.

Here's my post about my 7400...
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3701435&postcount=15

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3725826&postcount=24


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 14, 2009)

*Headspace*

Would removing the barrel effect head space? I assume if it does, the smith would take care of that?

Thanks.


----------



## CAL (Jul 14, 2009)

You will not hurt the headspace by removing the barrel.Like Smoky I polished mine myself.Take the barrel off,use a part of a cleaning rod to install a brass brush,chuck it up in a drill and have at it.Good luck with it.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 14, 2009)

You could polish it with out taking the barrel off. Stick a cleaning rod it and screw on a big bore brush(45 cal.) through the chamber. Chuck the other end in a drill and have at it. 
 ?? Is your chamber that dirty??


----------



## Doyle (Jul 14, 2009)

Make a cartridge shaped cleaning brush.  Take a shotgun sized (I'm thinking 20ga would work) brass brush and use kitchen shears or diagonal cutting pliers to trim the brush to the size of a 30-06 cartridge.  The neck end would be the threaded end of the brush.  Put the cleaning rod down the barrel and then screw on the brush in the chamber.  Chuck it into a drill and use a piece of plastic tubing to protect the muzzle from scratches.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jul 14, 2009)

I tried to get the barrel off my 742 once and do a good cleaning.  I could not find a wrench that would fit the nut and have room to turn.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

I used a .40/.45 cal brush wrapped in 0000 steel wool to fatten it out then put a hard steel polishing compound onto the brush.

Read this on Chamber Work, it will give you some great ideas...


----------

